# SE MN Buck



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

Got this one on camera last week. Date is wrong year, but fixed that on the camera this morning.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Boy he's pretty. GL on gettin him down!


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

are you in the bluff country? some nice land down there and some real nice bucks!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I didn't think bucks could get that big in MN. Good luck.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> I didn't think bucks could get that big in MN. Good luck.


Hoobada woobada whatty? Yuuuu betcha da du der ya hay!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Goldy's Pal said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think bucks could get that big in MN. Good luck.
> ...


In my 12 years living in central MN, I have never seen a big buck shot. Everything with antlers gets shot the first year or two of its life.


----------



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, I am in the northern part of Bluff Country. Down in the southern part, there are quite a few big bucks taken each year. I am pretty syched about this one though. Hopefully I will get an opportunity on him.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> I didn't think bucks could get that big in MN. Good luck.


 :thumb: http://www.realtree.com/community/feature.php?ID=298

no ND


----------



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, I am in Goodhue County, Minnesota.


----------



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

Minnesota is good, but ND is God's Country. I grew up out there. Headed back to the Bismarck area in 1 month for annual pheasant/waterfowl trip. Bringing my bow too, just in case I can find a place to set up for a couple of dawn deer hunts.


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Goldy's Pal said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


I hear ya there. Its sad but true and I feel like it will always be that way and there is nothing i can do about it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ICE'EM said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Goldy's Pal said:
> ...


Talking to the DNR doesn't help either. :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think it would depend a lot on what part of Minnesota you hunt to determine the quality of it. You have certain areas which require lottery and others that are "intensive harvest" and as many as 5 deer are allowed. A hot tip for any interested, the twin cities metro area is some of the best hunting in any state. :wink: I think there is a green map out there somewhere showing the best area.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't kid yourself, there are some big buck up in the big woods of northern Minnesota (ie Duluth to the border).

I teach on the iron range and every year I run a school deer/buck contest. You would be suprised at how many of these kids shoot big bucks....so far the winners have been (off the top of my head) 16 pointer,14 pointer, 12, pointer, 10 pointer and the remaining years have been real big 8 pointers. My back bulletin board in my classroom is covered with pictures of kids with nice bucks.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't kid yourself, there are some big buck up in the big woods of northern Minnesota (ie Duluth to the border).

I teach on the iron range and every year I run a school deer/buck contest. You would be suprised at how many of these kids shoot big bucks....so far the winners have been (off the top of my head) 16 pointer,14 pointer, 12, pointer, 10 pointer and the remaining years have been real big 8 pointers. My back bulletin board in my classroom is covered with pictures of kids with nice bucks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gooseguy10 said:


> Don't kid yourself, there are some big buck up in the big woods of northern Minnesota (ie Duluth to the border).
> 
> I teach on the iron range and every year I run a school deer/buck contest. You would be suprised at how many of these kids shoot big bucks....so far the winners have been (off the top of my head) 16 pointer,14 pointer, 12, pointer, 10 pointer and the remaining years have been real big 8 pointers. My back bulletin board in my classroom is covered with pictures of kids with nice bucks.


Big woods deer. Heavy, dark antlers, lots of points, but generally small antler frames.

I wonder if its an adaptation of being in predominantly heavy cover. Lets face it, itd be a b*tch moving a 20" wide, long tined rack through the timber..............however, moose seem to have little problems, but then again, their more of a bulldozer in the bush.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

That is a good observation. Although I have seen some deer with what I consider wide racks up here. You are also correct about heavy deer up here. Most of the big bucks weigh over 200 lbs. I am not sure what the deer weigh in my little school contest I go by the rack b.c I have no way to weigh them. I do know that most of my contest winners' deer are over 200 lbs b.c they register them at the only gas station around.

As far as how bull moose get through the timber. I agree that they use more of a bulldozer deal but they are also rather good at tilting their heads back as they run almost to the point where their antlers are flush with their backs.....but then again there isn't much a big bull moose has to run from here in MN.


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

Gooseguy10 said:


> Don't kid yourself, there are some big buck up in the big woods of northern Minnesota (ie Duluth to the border).
> 
> I teach on the iron range and every year I run a school deer/buck contest. You would be suprised at how many of these kids shoot big bucks....so far the winners have been (off the top of my head) 16 pointer,14 pointer, 12, pointer, 10 pointer and the remaining years have been real big 8 pointers. My back bulletin board in my classroom is covered with pictures of kids with nice bucks.


 Well there is no doubt that there are some monsters in minnesota but all im saying is in the area where I hunt in west central mn people have that mind set that if its brown its down. that wont get you very far in QDM but not everyone is after that. So that makes it hard to grow big deer even tho there is great potential for big deer.


----------

